# Where and when best snook and tarpon on Texas Coast?



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been lucky enough to hook a snook and tarpon in Florida. Would love to get on some closer to home. Where and when might I find the best shot at these fish?

Thanks!


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

For snook, your only realistic targeting would be far south texas. Jettys, etc. Hopefully some guys from down that way can give you more info. For tarpon, nearshore from a few hundred yards to a coupla miles out all up and down the coast. I uaually only hapoen on them by chance, but i know there are plenty of guys that target them. When ive encountered them in any numbers here in texas, they seem to be keying in on the big menhaden movements mid to late summer.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Couple of years ago I was snorkeling the packers jetties in corpus spear fishing mangroves. I saw a bunch hanging out in the cut down in the bottom in the sand pockets between the rocks. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

South Texas is your best bet. There are some in the corpus area, but the south padre/port isabel area would hold more. I've yet to pull one off the jetty down here, but I've seen some big girls while spear fishing out there. 

South bay is one of the better known areas to hold them. I landed this big girl the other night. She looks small on my board but she was 34.5 and almost bottomed out my boga.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

South Texas for snook, Although I have caught one at Matagorda. Have not got my tarpon off gorda yet, maybe that will change this year. A buddy of mine got a 7fter out of his kayak off gorda. I might have a picture of it, if not ill ask him to email me one.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

justinn said:


> South Texas is your best bet. There are some in the corpus area, but the south padre/port isabel area would hold more. I've yet to pull one off the jetty down here, but I've seen some big girls while spear fishing out there.
> 
> South bay is one of the better known areas to hold them. I landed this big girl the other night. She looks small on my board but she was 34.5 and almost bottomed out my boga.


******. Nice kayak snook, about 14lbs I'd guess. are you boating w/kayak in a getting out and paddling or paddling the whole way there?


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

How is the snook population in Texas? Guided in Florida for many years, caught too many to count.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

B2 said:


> ******. Nice kayak snook, about 14lbs I'd guess. are you boating w/kayak in a getting out and paddling or paddling the whole way there?


 She actually bottomed out my 15 lbs boga, She was fat and that board really did that fish no justice. I make the whole trek by kayak in order for my fish to count for kayak wars. Some days it's 1-3 mile paddle and some days it's 7 depending on where I'm chasing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe7716 (Jan 15, 2013)

Boca Chica


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

justinn said:


> She actually bottomed out my 15 lbs boga, She was fat and that board really did that fish no justice. I make the whole trek by kayak in order for my fish to count for kayak wars. Some days it's 1-3 mile paddle and some days it's 7 depending on where I'm chasing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. If you wanna chase some snook, my boat/my gas, PM me sometime. I only know a few spots for snook, would love to learn more.


----------

